# Coconut sugar in Jam?



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

My husband bought me a jam maker for Christmas. I've never made jam but am going to give it a go. I'm not a big jam person because of the excessive sugar. I know you can use sugar substitutes but, I don't want to use splenda or the like.

So, does anyone know if you can use coconut sugar in place of sugar when making jam? And if you do, do you need to use the no sugar/low sugar pectin?


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok, so I went ahead and tried it.

The jelly boiled, the machine turned off and the jelly is still liquid. Does it gel as it sits? Or should it be jelly after the boil?


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

It gels as it sits


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Haven't tried the coconut sugar, but I've really liked the bounty of canning tips at pickyourown.org -- and they use/recommend the low sugar pectin and stevia a lot. I can't recall whether they've used/tried the coconut sugar but it's possible you'd find more specific advice there. Or you might like the low sugar pectin/stevia combo even (which they have quite a bit of good advice about).

I've seen quite a few ideas for using white grape juice concentrate to sub for fruit juice only sweetened jams as well.


----------

